# Don't give up



## nguernsey (Sep 24, 2013)

I received word today that my temp job would go full-time. 
Let's back up a bit. I obtained my CPC in 2009 while working at another insurance company doing Medicare Part B Appeals. I found out in 2010 that I would be laid off. In 2011 after my layoff, I found a job at a start up company that ended up being a disaster. Six months later in 2012, I was on unemployment for 3 months, took a temp assignment at my current company which is also a large health insurance company doing ICD-10-CM crosswalk, translations...Seven months later the assignment ended. Four more months of unemployment followed. I took my current assignment reviewing adjudicated claims for coding error back in June 2013. During all this, I was applying like crazy and interviewed over 30 times at several companies, went into a fiancial disaster with COBRA for my ill husband. 
I knew in the back of mind that my passion was coding or anything associated with it such as claims even if it meant taking temporary assignments, over and over again. 18 months of underemployment and there is light at the end of the tunnel. I've had my cert for over 4 years along with a BA. It's VERY tough but do not give up, ever. Keep pushing on. One day, maybe not today, tomorrow or next year....one day an opportunity will open up.


----------



## ElyseGrad11 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. It's good to hear a happy ending, you worked hard to get that position. How did you end up able to work at the insurance company? I'm having trouble breaking into the insurance/medical field- period.  Everyone wants experience and it's super competitive with two or three interviews for a position.


----------



## krystal.jostock (Sep 27, 2013)

*Thank You!*

Thank you for this post.  I definitely needed to see it.  I'm a newly certified coder with no medical background experience in a career transition.  I've been applying and applying and haven't heard back from one company yet, but I'll just keep pushing on.

Eventually this will pan out right?


----------

